

John McAfee on Obamacare Website: Backbone.js is Impractical - kungfooguru
http://foxnewsinsider.com/2013/10/11/obamacare-site-ripe-hackers-computer-safety-expert-john-mcafee-warns

======
w1ntermute
I really don't think that a _Fox News_ interview of _John McAfee_ is as
reliable source of info on this matter. For example, he mentions that JS is
used in the software, and that's a "cheap way of doing things," which is
complete nonsense. After his the whole incident in Belize, I don't see how
anyone can take this guy seriously on any topic, let alone computer security.

And where is Backbone (in the title right now: "John McAfee on Obamacare
Website: Backbone.js is Impractical") even mentioned, either on the linked
site or in the video of the interview? I tried checking the website and didn't
see where Backbone was used.

Edit: I see the use of Backbone now, I had browsed the site a little but
hadn't visited a page which loaded Backbone.

~~~
kungfooguru
The website does use Backbone. You can check by looking at the Javascript
files.

And I posted it because it was FUNNY. I didn't think people on HN would
mistake this for a serious post, haha.

~~~
sprobertson
[http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
warmfuzzykitten
Widely propagated technical nonsense seems on-topic to me.

------
jbooth
So McAfee outlined that someone could spearphish with sites like
obamacare.com.myurl.com. It doesn't seem that he outlined any actual
vulnerability that doesn't go for every site on the web.

Fox News, needless to say, is breathless. Byline: "Can you lose your life
savings by signing up for Obamacare?"

------
akadien
Software technology is dead if John McAfee is now a spokesman and authority.

------
calvin
Look at the healthcare.gov source and you see the following technologies in
use:

    
    
      - jQuery 1.8.2
      - Backbone 0.9.2
      - Bootstrap 2.3.2
    

You may need to look inside the all.css and all.js files.

Page Speed: 92/100 YSlow!: C, 76/100

At least on the homepage I don't see Backbone actually being used.

------
orik
I don't know what to think about this.

When my Grandfather calls me worried about what the man on Fox News said about
Obamacare, I'll have to refer him to thee "How To Uninstall McAfee Antivirus"
video and explain that Mcafee is a loon.

------
codygman
Why is this crap even here? It's a few paragraphs of "your identity will be
stolen if you go to the obamacare website", an accusation, and absolutely no
proof to back up said allegation (whether it is true or not)

This is just propaganda... someone delete this crap.

------
al2o3cr
Because if I'm interested in discussing web application architecture, I know
the first d00d _I_ turn to is a guy who thinks "step 1: put MDPV in your butt"
is a great plan.

------
kungfooguru
Hope everyone gets that I posted this due to it being hilarious... A couple
comments sound like they did not get that.

------
coldcode
I thought HN was all about useful information and discussion. This is
worthless.

------
KyeRussell
I don't actually know what's worse, this story or the Javascript fanboys in
the comments pulling ad hominem arguments out of nowhere about drugs and
Belize.

